
It's getting harder to move beyond a minimum wage job - ReadingInBed
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/its-getting-harder-to-move-beyond-a-minimum-wage-job/
======
SixSigma
Like Chris Rock said :

Paying minimum wage is the boss saying "I want to pay you less but I can't,
it's the law".

